# Blind Poodle



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of my mixes is pretty much completely blind. He does fine though. Occasionally he'll run into the wall and he fell off the porch one day, but usually he does well. I groom quite a few blind dogs, and behavior wise you can't tell much difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We had a blind poodle for many years, she would learn where everything was and get around fine. Lived to be 21! My sister has a blind Coton de Tulear, she had to have both eyes removed and had glass eyes put in their place. She too gets around fine but not as well as our poodle did. But I tell you, at dinner time they always seem to find the kitchen! lol


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

He has had a hard life so far, and I just want to make sure that I am doing the right thing as far as he is concerned. Thank you so much for the encouragement.


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

My GSD was blind and I trained some new commands that would get him to stop, slow down, be careful or whatever. He still had a few incidents but for the most part got around fine (on and off leash).


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Are you thinking of getting him?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

We did pull him from a high kill shelter this morning. I just got him and all OlI can say is oh my! He is needy... my heart breaks for what he has gone through.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and to him. Is he receptive to you and to cuddles etc.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My sweet girl Sophie was blind for the last couple of years of her life. She coped pretty well. You have to be careful not to do things like leave books on the couch that she likes to sleep on, or move the furniture around. I remember as her sight was going, she would very carefully inspect the couch before jumping up. Another adjustment was going on walks in the woods. That has always been one of our favorite things to do, and the dogs are normally off lead. But when Sophie was blind, I had to keep her on a leash and guide her pretty carefully.

I miss that sweet girl. She died two years ago at the age of almost 15.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*sweetheartsrodeo*: I had pretty much the same experience with our 16 year old terrier as *peppersb*. My vet told me to spray my perfume (gee, he must've have liked it!) around the legs of our furniture and the stair risers to give our Miss Moneypenny a scent path. We have a lot of property and I could keep an eye on her as she roamed. Her hearing was much diminished in the end too, I think. But she never lost track of where she was. There's a lot of good info and tips out there to help sightless dogs. You might take a look at this for starters.:clover:
Tips & suggestions to help your blind dog


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

We await news of the new baby. Sending you healing energy for this little tyke. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

His right eye has been removed and the left one is not in great shape. He hears wonderfully and comes running to the sound of my voice. He is a happy little man. I do think he sees some large shapes but still runs into things. I have to watch him around steps, as he struggles with them. The back part of my house is all glass, so he tries to run through the glass. I have not had him in the back yard for fear of a fall into the pool and wet stitches. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Make sure if you ever leave him somewhere that you tell them about his sight. I still have PTSD from a client once. She dropped off an Alaskan Malamute for grooming and didn't tell me he was blind. I grabbed the leash and walked through a doorway and he walked right into the door jam. It has been years and it still haunts me! I felt horrible!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad you have him - and I am sure he is in the very best hands with you. Poor little dog - I hope he now has many happier years ahead.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> Make sure if you ever leave him somewhere that you tell them about his sight. I still have PTSD from a client once. She dropped off an Alaskan Malamute for grooming and didn't tell me he was blind. I grabbed the leash and walked through a doorway and he walked right into the door jam. It has been years and it still haunts me! I felt horrible!


I know how you feel! I did that to a person once, led her right over a big bump in the road and she fell, I felt soooo bad. More recently this blind-from-birth guy gave a presentation to City Council and asked me to guide him out of Chambers after...he said that his dog would take him the most direct and safe route out but with all eyes on him leaving and being on t.v. and all, he'd rather I led him out so it looked smoother. So I said sure, and sweated bullets the whole time until after he was done; after all, I don't have the best track record in leading the blind. On our way out he asked me, did it look stupid when the Mayor and me kind of missed hands as we were about to shake? I said, "who cares about that! THIS is the important part!" lol. (Don't worry, I assured him it didn't look stupid) Anyway good for you sweethearts! It looks like you'll have an awesome dog there. Do you know approx. how old he is?


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Our male toy poodle, Coco, had diabetes and was blind for the latter years of his life, but he functioned very well and learned where everything was. Try not to make any major changes in his environment once he has learned his way around and he should do fine. Bless you for giving such a good home to this sweet boy!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Did you ever put human eye drops in their eyes? He cam with strict instructions that he is to have replenish drops in his left eye 2 times a day....


----------

